# MRJ's Airbrush art!



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

tyte shit MIKE....like always....keep up the good work...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

nice work bro... looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 7 2010, 10:03 AM~16213529
> *nice work bro... looking forward to seeing more!
> *


I appreciate that, thanks. I posted some more work!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

EXCELLENT WORK!! Where are you out of?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

..


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

..


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WHAT UP MIKE THIS LUIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 8 2010, 03:28 PM~16227944
> *EXCELLENT WORK!! Where are you out of?
> *


I am in San Diego!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 8 2010, 06:32 PM~16229882
> *WHAT UP MIKE THIS LUIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Homie! Im back at it again.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

work he did on my lac


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

AND MY TREY (6 YEARS AGO)


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL HOLMZ SICK AS FUCK MAD PROPS~ :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 9 2010, 05:00 PM~16238426
> *work he did on my lac
> 
> 
> ...


Do me a favor and dont show unfinished work please! I appreciate every thing homie.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

I will be posting some new pieces all week!


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

yo your 6tray is crazy period. were are u located?


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonny blaze_@Jan 11 2010, 02:25 PM~16256410
> *yo your 6tray is crazy period. were are u located?
> *


Im in san diego. here is a way of contacting me 619-392-0962


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the props!


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

dude, Im on the East Coast we dont painters like that here..


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

wow ! amazing work! i love to attention to detail on those shoes!!! AMAZING


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is beautiful artwork homie ! It looks so realistic , it's like the images are alive in the paint !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin BADDDDDDDDDDDDD ASS WORK


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

im willing to travel


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

more pics!


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

big shout out to Mike he truly is an artist I'll try and post pics of my tre too Manny if you have any can you post em up for me


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

i will look to see where i got them photos...Some work is out there that i dont have photos of if anyone does have some photos feel free and post them.


----------



## island sunset (Sep 23, 2009)

DAAAAMMMMNN MIKE 
PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR SAN DIEGO SEEN ALOT OF YOUR WORK
WONDERING IF I CAN GET A QUOTE FOR PIN STRIPING AND AIR BRUSHING ON A BIG BODY THAT SAL JUST PAINTED 
MUCH RESPECT AND KEEP UP THE $ICK A$$ WORK BRO. :h5: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

I appreciate the props! thank you.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

cool!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

I posted another photo at top of front page!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:0 








is this on canvas????


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jan 16 2010, 02:16 PM~16310403
> *im willing to travel
> *




pm me with some info on your prices im in north carolina thanks


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

oh by the way awsome work can get enough :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks for the compliment! :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 30 2010, 09:46 AM~16459986
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i did it on a canvas! Thanx homie!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome Work! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jan 31 2010, 10:40 AM~16467205
> *yeah i did it on a canvas! Thanx homie!
> *


TYTE...I LIKE THE LIGHT REFLECTIONS....KEPT THE PIECE ALIVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robidubdub (Nov 5, 2008)

To the top for a bad ass artist. :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

much appreciated! :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

What up mike ! I gotta drop u da trunk of da 67 .. Let me know when's good 4 u.. TTT mrj!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

. 

Some old school shit .. Mrj


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Feb 5 2010, 04:11 PM~16523996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wazzup homie


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djxsd+Feb 5 2010, 04:08 PM~16523970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!!!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Whatup manny how uve been !


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

TTT FOR MRJ WHAT UP FAMILY


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SKILLZ!!!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigboy4040 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bad ass work bro i cant draw 4 shit got my lil air brush kit ben trying to do some art got any tips..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Feb 6 2010, 03:50 PM~16532937
> *Whatup manny how uve been !
> *


chillen bro ...up in here in LA...busy with family...work...lowridin....u still got the RIVIE?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigboy4040_@Feb 11 2010, 04:05 PM~16584864
> *Bad ass work bro i cant draw 4 shit got my lil air brush kit ben trying to do some art got any tips..
> *



I can't Draw Either!  But Airbrushing is a Little Easier for me than Paper and Pencil when I'm Trying to be Artistic lol! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

oh yea! sick ..ya doggy its almost done benny just finished my roof ... cant wait 2 pull it out.. i miss my riv ! i saw u got a bad ass big body...u comming down 2 qualcom for that lowrider show?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey do u do rims like 13 / 7 i want the dish done if so hit me up


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Feb 11 2010, 12:05 PM~16583777
> *:biggrin:
> *


NICE WORK BEEN WATCHING YOU FOR A LONG TIME,ONE OF THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

whats up MRJ i like what i've been seeing bRO


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Feb 12 2010, 08:15 PM~16597185
> *oh yea! sick ..ya doggy its almost done benny just finished my roof ... cant wait 2 pull it out.. i miss my riv ! i saw u got a bad ass big body...u comming down 2 qualcom for that lowrider show?
> *


sold it to one of MY members....PHOENIX CHAPTER


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 11 2010, 11:09 AM~16859695
> *sold it to one of MY members....PHOENIX CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE ONE FROM THE REPO SHOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

clean  wait and see


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your support. I havent been online for a while cause my computer is down , but if you want to get in touch with me just call me on my cell. I got some new shit comin to the show in san diego! 619-392-0962. Thank you again!


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smokeedos_@Mar 23 2010, 03:16 PM~16976616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah MRJ i like the work on my BLUE PASSION bRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: new shit coming out in DIEGO!!!!!!!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smokeedos_@Mar 23 2010, 04:30 PM~16976800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use to do that with her eyes and the skyline??? thanks shit looks dope for real


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Mar 17 2010, 03:30 PM~16918531
> *THATS THE ONE FROM THE REPO SHOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 23 2010, 07:00 PM~16978704
> *what did you use to do that with her eyes and the skyline??? thanks shit looks dope for real
> *


I call it special effects! hehehe!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you for all your support!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Thats some real skillz there :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Mar 30 2010, 05:22 AM~17042120
> *Thats some real skillz there  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah bRO...mad skillz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

lookin great bro keep doin what you do :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> sold it to one of MY members....PHOENIX CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 20 2010, 05:35 PM~16672569
> *hey do u do rims like 13 / 7 i want the dish done if so hit me up
> *


I will spray on almost anything! I can hook them up!


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:wave: Hey whats up mike! Its eddie you did a bike for me a while back.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:08 PM~17081689
> *:wave: Hey whats up mike! Its eddie you did a bike for me a while back.
> 
> 
> ...


Waaazup dog! I need pictures of that bike. good to hear from you!


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER MICHEAL FROM THE CARBULLIDO FAMILY


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER bROther


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

Yo whats up dogg its eddie this is my personal account on dis shit. yea i got a bunch of pics jus let me know what you want. heres a few more.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

How long ago was this. cant remember the year! thanks for the pics!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Apr 7 2010, 07:01 AM~17121174
> *How long ago was this. cant remember the year! thanks for the pics!
> *


yea foo tu sabes! damn man its been awhile i think it was 06 or 07 around there


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

I posted more pics!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

MIKE LOOK..."THUGG PASSION" IN SWEDEN...NOTHING'S CHANGED...the New owner doesnt wanna change the Murals...

6 year Old Murals and paint

































































picture from todays -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 13 2010, 09:16 AM~17178067
> *MIKE LOOK..."THUGG PASSION" IN SWEDEN...NOTHING'S CHANGED...the New owner doesnt wanna change the Murals...
> 
> 6 year Old Murals and paint
> ...


Thanks for the pics! Its a trip to see my work in a whole nother country!


----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

whats up bROther...almost ready for some work on my ride


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

...And you know this man!!!!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

kool then bRO in the next 2 weeks...that way we can get it ready for the san bernardino show


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

And ya know this! thanks for all your support! will have some new work out soon!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

a little sneak peak of whats coming up!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Z1Rican (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice work bro


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Some new work!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LOOKING HOT!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SEEN YOUR NEW WORK LOOKS SICK :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

post some new pics bROther


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

TTT NICE WORK BRO.


----------



## LongShot (Apr 12, 2010)

Excellent Work !


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

dam bRO where the pattern pics you got me waiting????? hno: hno:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Here are some patterns i did over the weekend!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@May 17 2010, 07:44 AM~17514003
> *Here are some patterns i did over the weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


dam bRO....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM PATTERNS LOOK BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

They look real good keep up the good work MR.J. :wow:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

hell yeah bROther you going straight TO THE TOP


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:0


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you for all your support!


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

MICHEAL DO YOUR THING BRO :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up bRO almost ready for my ride :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@May 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17581250
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats up bRO almost ready for my ride :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@May 25 2010, 12:09 PM~17599832
> *hell yeah!
> *


i got it back today bROther


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@May 5 2010, 08:52 AM~17398024
> *Some new work!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@May 17 2010, 08:44 AM~17514003
> *Here are some patterns i did over the weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA STILL GETTING DOWN MIKE! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 2 2010, 10:59 PM~17681818
> *:biggrin:
> *


Let me know when you need some flake, I can save you a ton :biggrin: 

Nice Work too! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 2 2010, 11:34 PM~17682163
> *Let me know when you need some flake, I can save you a ton  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice Work too!  :thumbsup:
> *


I appreciate that. definitely. i will hit you up!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inkpusher504_@May 26 2010, 09:33 AM~17609733
> *
> *


x2


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

MRJ MURALS AND PATTERNS :0


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smokeedos_@Jun 9 2010, 06:00 PM~17741728
> *MRJ MURALS AND PATTERNS  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jun 23 2010, 02:11 PM~17868069
> *Nice bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: R.F.F.R.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2010, 11:10 AM~17916848
> *Nice work.
> *


X2 cant wait to have some Chichis painted on my car :cheesy:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 29 2010, 07:46 PM~17922052
> *X2 cant wait to have some Chichis painted on my car :cheesy:
> *


hahahajajaja thats what i had him do to my ride...and they look nice 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 29 2010, 09:46 PM~17922052
> *X2 cant wait to have some Chichis painted on my car :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Jun 29 2010, 10:36 PM~17923363
> *hahahajajaja thats what i had him do to my ride...and they look nice 2  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique1987_@Jul 4 2010, 05:00 AM~17957253
> *Come check out my Store in  DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx.  UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE
> OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST
> 
> ...


THIS IS NOT MY WORK!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jul 6 2010, 01:00 PM~17972881
> *THIS IS NOT MY WORK!
> *


lmao!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jul 6 2010, 10:00 AM~17972881
> *THIS IS NOT MY WORK!
> *


hahahajajaja.....we know thats not your work bRO :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 WAT IT DO MIKE THIS LUIE NICE VERY NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jul 28 2010, 02:28 PM~18165377
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  WAT IT DO MIKE THIS LUIE  NICE VERY NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cool...just puttin down some work! whats crackin with you!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jul 28 2010, 02:35 PM~18165438
> *cool...just puttin down some work! whats crackin with you!
> *


TRYING TO FIX MY TOWNCAR UP I JUST GOT RIMS YESTERDAY UNEMPLOYED HAHA ITSA COLD WORLD OUT THERE MAN


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

I feel ya homie!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

whats up bROther...your work just trips me out..good work


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Aug 4 2010, 12:32 PM~18227531
> *whats up bROther...your work just trips me out..good work
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

[IMG


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks brothas!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Sep 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18625139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BIKE IS SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Sep 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18625139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jul 6 2010, 11:00 AM~17972881
> *THIS IS NOT MY WORK!
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Badd ass work!!!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

some rims im workin on!
































































Eddies ride! almost done!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

too kleen!!


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jan 18 2011, 12:49 PM~19630174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good stuff bro!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

A tribute to MR.X from " The Crowd Car Club of San Diego!" R.I.P. MR. X . Just so every one knows, Mr. X and Lorenzo and the Crowd Car Club are one of the main reason why I am here still today. They have always showed me support in my airbrushing and in my life. Much love to the san diego chapter.


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks big dogg i wouldn't have anyone but u do my dads ride uve alwayz showed me and him MAD love thank u and i can't wait 2 floss his rag 67 TTT


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks brotha!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Apr 24 2011, 11:01 PM~20412725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

very nice work ,very tight and crisp ,very lifelike some of the best work on this site that ive seen, keep on doing your thing .


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

what up mike impressive work keep it up
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

shystie69 said:


> what up mike impressive work keep it up
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

some new work by MRJ!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

be postin more work soon!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

badass......


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Real nice work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

sick ass work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks !


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------

